

Mastering Grammars w/ PetitParser - spooneybarger
http://www.slideshare.net/renggli/mastering-grammars-with-petitparser

======
mathgladiator
I would really like to see a lisp that has a built in parser generator so the
language and semantics can be built at the same time.

